

Cold Water Swimming - harscoat
http://www.coldwaterswimming.com/

======
harscoat
Was presented by HN: c1sc0 at ignite session LeWeb10 in Paris to raise fund
for @CharityWater. Check the Ballsy guy with this video
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVVXUDUez6I>. Brrr

